
NASA Rover Coders at Intel's Wind River Biz Axed - armabiz
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/09/24/intel_windriver_layoffs/
======
PhantomGremlin
This isn't specific to Wind River.

Scuttlebutt is that engineers in other areas of Intel are concerned and
anxious because there's a big RIF coming. Reportedly it will be the usual
"early retirement" thing.

------
jefurii
Great way to incentivize your workforce guys. Reminds me of when Circuit City
laid off all their most senior salespeople. IIRC this was about six months
before the company imploded.

------
escaped_hn
Well the market for mars rovers isn't exactly booming.

